

Linode down yet again? - updog

I can't reach anything on the fremont network, or blog.linode.com. Not sure if this is linode-specific or Hurricane Electric again. Anyone else having issues?
======
eschutte2
My sites in Fremont were down for about 45 minutes total (so far). Status
update history:

\- "We do not expect a significant interruption of service during this
maintenance window."

\- "There will be a brief period of connectivity-loss while our network
infrastructure undergoes this maintenance."

\- "Routing for some subnets has been affected. We working with the NOC to
bring them back as soon as possible."

------
david_shaw
This has been a scheduled maintenance that's been on the Linode status page
(where you should always check if there's an outage) for a week:
[http://status.linode.com/2010/12/scheduled-network-
maintenan...](http://status.linode.com/2010/12/scheduled-network-maintenance-
in-fremont-december-12-2010.html)

~~~
updog
A hosting company that doesn't actively inform customers of outages?
Unprofessional. Nobody is going to read a status blog every day to see if an
outage might happen at some point in the future. Passive notification isn't
acceptable, imo.

~~~
david_shaw
I'm sort of mixed. On one hand, you're right: it's a little ridiculous that
users who are known to be affected wouldn't be alerted in advance.

On the other hand, it is great that Linode had alerts posted on the status
blog in advance, and worthy of note that _every_ host will have downtime.
Having a backup solution in place should be a responsibility that lies in the
hands of the customer, but you're right: without verified notification it's a
little hard to plan ahead.

I have to say though, having switched to Linode from a more crowded, oversold
host (BurstNET), the difference is amazing.

------
liuliu
It seems just network maintenance. I can connect to my server now and based on
the log, there is no restart event. (after about 1 hour interruption).

------
dholowiski
I can get to linode.com but not blog.linode.com There were so many reasons I
chose Atlanta for my linode. No outage yet there!

------
Andrenid
My fremont-based sites are all online and working fine.

I can't get to their blog though.

~~~
duck
The blog is coming up for me... just very slow.

------
Skywing
Dallas DC seems to be fine.

